# Hardware City Tools Replacement Knobs and Totes



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ichbinpete

Perfect! I was just looking for a replacement for a hand plane I brought back from my parents last time I visited.


----------



## blackcherry

Thanks for posting Bill web site this will come in handy dandy for sure…Blkcherry


----------



## docholladay

I know of Bill through the Old Tool List. Bill does very nice work. He also has added another item that he makes. He can make wooden screw sets to use if you are making a moxon vise or a leg vise for your bench.

Doc


----------

